# Cars & coffee Liverpool



## chongo

Today was the first meet at Liverpool cars & coffee and what a turn out it was.
There was a good variety of cars on show and some legends to feast your eyes over:thumb: BEWARNED I took lots of photos 

Mine and wanner69






























Stunning :argie::argie::argie::argie:












Coffee break.


















































Now I would swap this for the A45















































Dirty bay:doublesho































What's wrong with this photo! Can you spot it.




















Wow :doublesho what a BEAST





:lol::lol:


----------



## wanner69

Awesome day Mick. Bring on the next one


----------



## tightlines

First time i had been some nice cars and a good turn out


----------



## Christian6984

:thumb: thanks for sharing


----------



## PP2

chongo said:


> Today was the first meet at Liverpool cars & coffee and what a turn out it was.
> 
> There was a good variety of cars on show and some legends to feast your eyes over:thumb: BEWARNED I took lots of photos
> 
> Mine and wanner69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning :argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I would swap this for the A45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty bay:doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with this photo! Can you spot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow :doublesho what a BEAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:


When is the next time mate? I'm in Liverpool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stokie

Stunning looking motors. 
I will get to one of these one day.


----------



## mac1459

mk1 & mk2 escorts ooh lovely


----------



## uberbmw

Roys Porka please! 

Thanks for the pics, some nice cars there!


----------



## Forsh

Fantastic Chongo!

If I may be so bold - more Aircooled VW pics please!



chongo said:


>


Nice looking Oval lurking in the background


----------



## chongo

Forsh said:


> Fantastic Chongo!
> 
> If I may be so bold - more Aircooled VW pics please!
> 
> Nice looking Oval lurking in the background


Just for you mate, I will take loads next month :wave:


----------



## Andysp

Of all the real world cars there,

Gotta love the scooby,looks like a proper weapon!!


----------



## WannaBd

Great pics. How do I find out about these meets? Is this the right section to look for upcoming events or is it for ones that have that I've missed?


----------



## joelee

It happens every month the first weekend of the month normally its been going on for about two years


----------



## Luke M

Just so I don't keep staring. Am I looking for something wrong in the engine bay pic or the one above with the crowd and the Lambo?


----------



## chongo

Luke M said:


> Just so I don't keep staring. Am I looking for something wrong in the engine bay pic or the one above with the crowd and the Lambo?


How can you miss it Luke:lol: of all people :wave:


----------



## chongo

http://s40.photobucket.com/user/clairechong/media/IMG_20170129_111659_zpski6jaiov.jpg.html

Have a look closely Luke


----------



## Luke M

Are we talking about how filthy it is? I was looking at every little bolt:lol:


----------



## chongo

Luke M said:


> Are we talking about how filthy it is? I was looking at every little bolt:lol:


Still wrong :lol::lol: come on mate it's right in front of you:doublesho


----------



## rob267

Come on mate. Tell us. I cant see it either? Whats up with it? 😞

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

Is there something special about the plastics. They look like they've got a grey camo finish?


----------



## tightlines

the engine covers are on wrong maybe


----------



## Alfieharley1

the badge looks dodgy so possibly its only a V8 and not a V10?


----------



## chongo

Considering I was standing straight as possible?????????:wave:


----------



## Luke M

chongo said:


> Considering I was standing straight as possible?????????:wave:


There is a slight symmetry problem there.


----------



## steve_07

Yes badge looks dodgy to me too. Doesn't sit right at all.


----------



## transtek

And the middle of the engine isn't in line with the middle of the cross-brace (or were they designed like that?) (Just checked, yep they were! and badge and everything looks normal, maybe the finish on the plastic should be different?)


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> How can you miss it Luke of all people :wave:


I'd have to bring that back, Chongo. It'd drive me nuts.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## tightlines

the white dot on the engine brace.


----------



## chongo

transtek said:


> And the middle of the engine isn't in line with the middle of the cross-brace (or were they designed like that?) (Just checked, yep they were! and badge and everything looks normal, maybe the finish on the plastic should be different?)


Well  me I even didn't know that they were all the same:wall: but well done anyway :thumb::thumb:


----------



## transtek

chongo said:


> Well  me I even didn't know that they were all the same:wall: but well done anyway :thumb::thumb:


So what did I win?


----------



## Forsh

And why wouldn't you put a V12 number plate on a V10?


Edit: Answer: because that engine bay is the Huracan not the Aventador - that'll teach me to post after I get in from a beer festival!



Much love for the MG SV!


----------



## Alex L

Great pics, I miss local meets like this.

But PP2, did you really have to quote Chongos entire post?


----------



## Forsh

alex l said:


> but pp2, did you really have to quote chongos entire post?


^^^whs^^^


----------



## chongo

transtek said:


> So what did I win?


You get  all :lol::lol::wave:


----------



## Yozza

Where about in Liverpool is this held


----------



## wanner69

Yozza said:


> Where about in Liverpool is this held


Opposite the Jaguar dealership about a mile further up from the Albert Dock. Chung Ku Chinese restaurant car parks etc


----------



## transtek

chongo said:


> You get  all :lol::lol::wave:


Shall I PM you my address so you can post it to me?


----------



## chongo

transtek said:


> Shall I PM you my address so you can post it to me?


Go ahead mate fill your boots :lol::wave:


----------



## transtek

chongo said:


> Go ahead mate fill your boots :lol::wave:


After thinking it over, I've decided to give your generous offer a miss, as my wife gives me f**k all, all of the time for free!:thumb:


----------



## chongo

transtek said:


> After thinking it over, I've decided to give your generous offer a miss, as my wife gives me f**k all, all of the time for free!:thumb:


Rrr well I will just keep that second pot of Nebula for a rainy day:lol::lol::wave:


----------



## PP2

Alex L said:


> Great pics, I miss local meets like this.
> 
> But PP2, did you really have to quote Chongos entire post?


Sorry dude, school boy error!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

